# [CIRCUITO] Timer de 10 seg y un buzzer



## skarstoker (Nov 26, 2012)

hola amigos del foro de electronica, me cerraron el otro tema, por no respetar las normas... 
soy nulo en electronica por algo estoy aquí 

pero bueno, ya que me esforce bastante en mi busqueda y preguntarle a muchas personas aqui les traigo mi resultado







el problema es que me quedan muchas dudas...

1.- Puede trabajar con 9v o hay que cambiarle algun componente (bateria duracell de esas gorditas cuadradas, con 2 salidas + y -)
2.- Hacer que tenga otro sonido el buzzer, como el de una chicharra y que dure por 3 seg el pitido

por si alguien no entiende que es este esquema 
Resumen:

Les cuento mi historia, con mis amigos jugamos a un juego llamado "cultura chupistica", que se trata de ir diciendo nombre de cosas en un determinado tiempo: Ejemplo: ¿Nombre de países? y cada persona dice un país, sin repetir... El mayor problema que tenemos es el tiempo, la idea es que tenga 10 segundos para responder cada persona




*EJEMPLO DE COMO DEBE FUNCIONAR:*
Jugador 1.- Enciende el dispositivo y dice un país "España" y presiona el botón y se lo pasa al siguiente jugador
Jugador 2.- recibe el dispositivo y dice "Chile" y presiona el botón y se lo pasa al siguiente jugador
Jugador 3.- recibe el dispositivo y no sabe que decir, pasan 10 seg. y suena la bocina lo que lleva a su derrota...
Gracias a todos por ayudarme... 

EDITO:

Este es otro circuito que realiza el mismo fin, pero utilizando un CI NE555


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 26, 2012)

Te conviene hacerlo con 3 NE555 , el primero como MONOESTABLE de 10 segundos , ese gatilla al otro monoestable de 3 segundos y ese a su vez maneja al tercero como ASTABLE de 500 Hz.

Comenzá a buscar Monoestables y Astables . . . 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=UTF-8&q=timer+con+chicharra&sa=Buscar&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Fusercp.php&ref=&ss=9550j5980700j28


----------



## blanko001 (Nov 26, 2012)

Bueno... creo haber intentado ayudar en uno similar antes jejejeje no probaste el circuito del diagrama? Bueno, busca la simbología de una pila o batería y verás que el borne positivo siempre tiene la línea más larga.

Puedes buscar diagramas de un viejo y reconocido librito de mi país llamado Mr. electrónico de la editorial CEKIT. encontrarás sirenas policiales, simples osciladores con transistores y con 555, se explican conceptos básicos. puedes adaptar el monoestable que te pasé en el foro que te cerraron a otras etápas como dijo el compañero DOSMETROS. Pero en vez de buzzer puedes poner un parlante pequeño como se ilustra en los circuitos fáciles que te indico.


----------



## skarstoker (Nov 27, 2012)

blanko001 dijo:


> Bueno... creo haber intentado ayudar en uno similar antes jejejeje no probaste el circuito del diagrama? Bueno, busca la simbología de una pila o batería y verás que el borne positivo siempre tiene la línea más larga.
> 
> Puedes buscar diagramas de un viejo y reconocido librito de mi país llamado Mr. electrónico de la editorial CEKIT. encontrarás sirenas policiales, simples osciladores con transistores y con 555, se explican conceptos básicos. puedes adaptar el monoestable que te pasé en el foro que te cerraron a otras etápas como dijo el compañero DOSMETROS. Pero en vez de buzzer puedes poner un parlante pequeño como se ilustra en los circuitos fáciles que te indico.


 
He tratado de acerlo con el proteus, y de la manera que me dicen con el NE555, pero no me funciona... T_T de verdad que soy muy noob en electronica , cuando logre que uno funcionara, no funciona lo de resetear el timer... mira te dejo una imagen 

osea para ser mas especifico, cuando empiesa a pasar el tiempo de 1 a 10, y ejemplo si preciono el boton nuevamente cuando esta pasando el tiempo por el numero 5 no se resetea a 0, mas bien sigue su cuenta desde el 5 y no se resetea....





PD: gracias y muchas gracias, por tenerme tanta paciencia y por toda tu ayuda...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 27, 2012)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=UTF-8&q=555+monoestable+redisparable&sa=Buscar&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Fusercp.php&ref=&ss=8440j3021400j28


----------



## blanko001 (Nov 27, 2012)

No comprendo el uso del relevo si el buzzer consume menos que el mismo relevo, y de hecho se puede conectar donde aparece la alimentación de éste.


----------



## skarstoker (Nov 27, 2012)

blanko001 dijo:


> No comprendo el uso del relevo si el buzzer consume menos que el mismo relevo, y de hecho se puede conectar donde aparece la alimentación de éste.


  si lo conecto alli el buzzer no me suena


----------



## blanko001 (Nov 27, 2012)

Te daré un empujoncito... adjunto un circuito probado con el "cocodrilo" (básico y bueno) del monoestable para tu juego, si quieres puedes hacer lo de las etapas monoestable y algún oscilador para que suene más a tu gusto. Muchos en el foro podemos construir lo que te planteas pero no se trata de decir que somos novatos en electrónica porque todos lo somos hasta no saberlo todo; y nunca algien lo logrará. Intenta construirte éste monoestable e ingeniate lo que harías para que hiciera "arrancar un astable con 555 de una sirena por ejemplo" si tienes dudas con gusto te ayudaremos en el foro para que logres desarrollar tu circuito de la mejor manera posible.

Te recomiendo también: 
1. Es importante que identifiques los pines del transistor y los ubiques de manera correcta en el protoboard, es un PNP te puede servir el 2N3906.

2. Prueba el buzzer o zumbador directamente a la pila, algunos tienen polaridad (creo que todos), debe emitir sonido, algunos se confunden con los pequeños piezoelectricos que traen los juguetes por ejemplo.


----------



## skarstoker (Nov 27, 2012)

blanko001 dijo:


> Te daré un empujoncito... adjunto un circuito probado con el "cocodrilo" (básico y bueno) del monoestable para tu juego, si quieres puedes hacer lo de las etapas monoestable y algún oscilador para que suene más a tu gusto. Muchos en el foro podemos construir lo que te planteas pero no se trata de decir que somos novatos en electrónica porque todos lo somos hasta no saberlo todo; y nunca algien lo logrará. Intenta construirte éste monoestable e ingeniate lo que harías para que hiciera "arrancar un astable con 555 de una sirena por ejemplo" si tienes dudas con gusto te ayudaremos en el foro para que logres desarrollar tu circuito de la mejor manera posible.
> 
> Te recomiendo también:
> 1. Es importante que identifiques los pines del transistor y los ubiques de manera correcta en el protoboard, es un PNP te puede servir el 2N3906.
> ...


 
Hola amigo, probe el esquema que me enviaste y esta muy bueno, pero no se si es problema de mi software (proteus 7), pero no me resetea el tiempo,... leyendo encontre que para reiniciar se debe conectar el pin 4 de reset del 555 al pin 2, pero por lo visto esta conectado mediante una resistencia, haun no encuentro donde esta el problema, seguire leyendo para ver con que mas encuentro... Gracias por tu ayuda

PD: olvide comentar que el transistor PNP para que me funcionara lo cambie por el MJE350, con el otro 2N3906 no me funcionaba y tampoco con el BC558, por otro lado, la resistencia variable la cambie por un valor mas pequeño (40k), para aproximarme mas a los 10 segundos

Aqui esta como quedo




sin mas que decir, yo soy programador y tecnico en telecomunicaciones, manejo muchos lenguajes de programacion y me peino con ellos... pero para serte sincero una sola vez, tuve un curso de electricidad basico y eso es todo lo que se de electronica, usar tester para medir, soldar, y en teoria me pasaron varias leyes


EDITO:

tenia razon la persona de un hilo, no me funcionaba por que habia que puentiar directamente los dos pines el 2 y 4 y conectarlos directamente al boton





lo malo, de hacer esto, es que cada vez que se preciona el boton suena el buzzer, que cosa mas extraña, seguire buscando lo que me dices

Aqui lo dejo un poco mas ordenado


----------



## skarstoker (Nov 27, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te conviene hacerlo con 3 NE555 , el primero como MONOESTABLE de 10 segundos , ese gatilla al otro monoestable de 3 segundos y ese a su vez maneja al tercero como ASTABLE de 500 Hz.
> 
> Comenzá a buscar Monoestables y Astables . . .
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=UTF-8&q=timer+con+chicharra&sa=Buscar&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Fusercp.php&ref=&ss=9550j5980700j28


 
desde un NE555 monoestable, como puedo gatillar otro NE555 en modo monoestable, pero de manera inversa, que mande a sonar un buzzer por 3 segundos y luego vuelva a su estado normal

PD: gracias por tus enlace, he aprendido mas o menos como hacer circuitos simples con los NE555, pero haun estoy muy verde para saltar al vacio...


----------



## blanko001 (Nov 27, 2012)

No he trabajado con el proteus, al rato lo descargo a ver que tal pero creo que el potenciómetro está mal conectado, otra cosa puentea el pin 4 y el 2 con una resistencia de otro valor que no sea de 10K, una intermedio entre 0 y 10K puede ser 5K, experimentas y dependiendo de los resultados bajas o aumentas el valor de la misma.


----------



## skarstoker (Nov 27, 2012)

blanko001 dijo:


> No he trabajado con el proteus, al rato lo descargo a ver que tal pero creo que el potenciómetro está mal conectado, otra cosa puentea el pin 4 y el 2 con una resistencia de otro valor que no sea de 10K, una intermedio entre 0 y 10K puede ser 5K, experimentas y dependiendo de los resultados bajas o aumentas el valor de la misma.


 
hola amigo, probe lo que me dijiste, llege a una resistencia de 1.25K, superior a esta no resetea, pero me queda la duda, para que es necesario poner esa resistencia...


lo otro, he intentedo de todo para que el NE555 en modo monoestable, trabaje de forma al revez, que en vez de cortar la corriente en el pin 3, envie corriente durante 3 segundos y la corte, pero no hay caso, e estado todo el dia leyendo y leyendo, pero entre mas leo menos entiendo , son muchos terminos que no tengo idea para que son, buscando trato de entender que significan, pero nuevamente sale un termino nuevo dentro del que estoy buscando, y al final es mucha informacion para entenderla...



PD: aprecio tu ayuda, gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 27, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te conviene hacerlo con *3* NE555 ,
> 
> el primero como MONOESTABLE de 10 segundos , ese gatilla al otro monoestable de 3 segundos y ese a su vez maneja al tercero como ASTABLE de 500 Hz.
> 
> ...


 
Si no lees las respuestas . . . .


----------



## skarstoker (Nov 27, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si no lees las respuestas . . . .


 
Señor moderador, si leo las respuestas, pero de verdad es casi leer chino, no por eso me doy por vencido, trato de buscar ejemplos, para entender que hace cada componente en el esquema, pero es algo complicado, sin conocimientos basicos... por otro lado, gracias a una de tus respuestas llege ala formula de como volver a relanzar un ne555

Saludos
Skar Stoker


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 27, 2012)

El 555 hace de una cosa a la vez.

Necesitás un primer 555 MONOESTABLE REDISPARABLE (que ya lo tenés ) que haga la espera de los 10 segundos , la salida de ese monoestable (pata 3) va a disparar al segundo 555 (por pata 2) también monoestable que es el que te dará los 3 segundos de chicharra , y podés usar un tercer 555 que sea un oscilados astable de unos 500 Hz , que haga sonar un parlantito.


----------



## blanko001 (Nov 27, 2012)

Creo que entiendo el problema... no se me habia ocurrido. Cuando la salida del primer monoestable está en nivel bajo de la "onda" cuadrada excita la pata 2 del segundo monoestable ajustado a 3 segundos. pero como el primero mantiene el nivel bajo durante 10 segundos entonces sigue excitando el pin 2 del siguiente por el resto del ciclo... es decir, el segundo monoestable es sobre expuesto al nivel bajo en el pin 2, por ende no se cumple que el segundo 555 ejecute el ciclo. No se si me hago entender, a ver si se me ocurre algo y lo comento.


----------



## skarstoker (Nov 27, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El 555 hace de una cosa a la vez.
> 
> Necesitás un primer 555 MONOESTABLE REDISPARABLE (que ya lo tenés ) que haga la espera de los 10 segundos , la salida de ese monoestable (pata 3) va a disparar al segundo 555 (por pata 2) también monoestable que es el que te dará los 3 segundos de chicharra , y podés usar un tercer 555 que sea un oscilados astable de unos 500 Hz , que haga sonar un parlantito.


 

mira mira !porfin feliz, me ha resultado, pero con un led, ahora tengo que hacer lo que me dijiste, para ver como colocar un buzzer...





Gracias señor moderador

dejo el archivo para proteus por adjunto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 27, 2012)

Ponele este circuito , desde la para 3 a la pata 4 del siguiente


----------



## blanko001 (Nov 27, 2012)

Que bién que te resultó en el simulador, ahora como dice el moderador DOSMETROS puedes agregarle el circuito que sugiere, ó puedes poner un transistor PNP como el MJE350 que te funcionó, la base conectada a la resistencia de 220 Ohm que sale del pin 3, el emisor al positivo de tu circuito, y entre el colector y el negativo pones el buzzer.


----------



## skarstoker (Nov 27, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ponele este circuito , desde la para 3 a la pata 4 del siguiente
> 
> 
> http://simpleelectronic.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/simplebuzzer01.gif


 

aqui trate de realizarlo, pero pienso que algo estoy conectando mal, el proteus me tira error cada cierto tiempo, exeso de CPU, por otro lado estaba tratando de hacerlo con solo 2 NE555, para no complicarme mas la vida...

aqui esta con 3 NE555




PD: GRACIAS BLANKO001 y el señor moderador DOSMETROS, por toda su ayuda





blanko001 dijo:


> Que bién que te resultó en el simulador, ahora como dice el moderador DOSMETROS puedes agregarle el circuito que sugiere, ó puedes poner un transistor PNP como el MJE350 que te funcionó, la base conectada a la resistencia de 220 Ohm que sale del pin 3, el emisor al positivo de tu circuito, y entre el colector y el negativo pones el buzzer.


 
Estoy tratando de hacerlo asi, para que sea mas simple... ojala me salga bien...
Gracias Amigo por todo

EDITADO
trate de hacerlo como dices, pero funciona de manera extraña, suena durante 10 seg, y se silencia por 3 seg...





Quisas no entendi bien, y al cocalarlo al otro extremo (antes de la flechita), no suena


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 27, 2012)

Tenes que darle tensión (+9V) a la pata 8 del último 555.

Desconectas la pata 4 de la 8 y la conectas directamente a la pata 3 sin el capacitor C9


----------



## skarstoker (Nov 27, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tenes que darle tensión (+9V) a la pata 8 del último 555.
> 
> Desconectas la pata 4 de la 8 y la conectas directamente a la pata 3 sin el capacitor C9


 
hola te cuento hice el cambio que me dijiste aqui esta:





pero tengo dos problemas y quedaria listo:

1.- Pasado 5 segundos al presionar el boton, el que resetea el tiempo del primer NE555, hace sonar la chicharra (intente colocar el pin 4 del segundo NE555, al boton, pero ya no funciona lo de 3 segundos)

2.- La chicharra suena bien el primer segundo luego suena como chicharriando y el procesador sube a 98% de carga en proteus, no se si cera error del programa o de mi esquema

Saludos y muchas gracias por el empujon gigante...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 27, 2012)

Conectá la pata 4 del segundo 555 a positivo y sacá C5


----------



## skarstoker (Nov 27, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Conectá la pata 4 del segundo 555 a positivo y sacá C5


 
Hola, muchas gracias

1.- saque C5, y deje el puente entre la pata 3 del primer NE555 a la pata 2 del segundo NE555
2.- del segundo NE555, conecte la pata 4 a positivo, pero me marca error, asi que intente estas tres cosas sin darme resultado:

conecte la pata 4 a la pata 2, queda sonando el parlante
conecte la pata 4 a tierra, pero no funcionan los 3 segundos
deje si conectar la pata 4 y tambien me marca error


Adjunto el archivo de proteus


----------



## blanko001 (Nov 27, 2012)

> trate de hacerlo como dices, pero funciona de manera extraña, suena durante 10 seg, y se silencia por 3 seg...
> 
> 
> 
> Quisas no entendi bien, y al cocalarlo al otro extremo (antes de la flechita), no suena



Amigo el pin 4 de los 555 debe ir a positivo


----------



## skarstoker (Nov 27, 2012)

blanko001 dijo:


> Amigo el pin 4 de los 555 debe ir a positivo


 
No se que ocurrio ahora de ninguna manera me funciona, ni el modelo antiguo que tenia
me salta a cada rato el error 

[SPICE] TRAN: Timestep too small; timestep = 2.77556e-017: Trouble with node #00000

te dejo por adjunto el ejemplo


----------



## blanko001 (Nov 27, 2012)

Mañana lo montaré en el protoboard, o funciona o funciona jejeje.


----------



## skarstoker (Nov 27, 2012)

blanko001 dijo:


> Mañana lo montaré en el protoboard, o funciona o funciona jejeje.


 
Muchas gracias sobre todo por tu tiempo y disposicion
gracias


----------



## skarstoker (Nov 28, 2012)

Bueno les cuento, Lo volvi hacer desde cero en el proteus, pero al ejecutarlo con la switch prendido, me arroja el siguiente error, Demasiadas iteraciones sin convergencia (Too Many iterations Without convergence), mientras si lo ejecuto con el interruptor apagado, me deja probarlo... 

Yo pienso que lo mas probable que el error se encuentre en el primer NE555, ya que al solo darle On al interruptor, comienza a funcionar y se prenden todas los PIN 3 de los tres NE555 

En el primer NE555, luego de 10 segundos, se apaga la luz roja y se vuelve azul, mientras que el segundo NE555, queda pegado y no respeta los 3 segundos, segun la configuracion..





dejo el ultimo esquema, y adjunto el archivo de proteus....



 

De ante mano 
Gracias


----------



## blanko001 (Nov 28, 2012)

Monté el circuito en el protoboard y es totalmente funcional, ten presente en el primer monoestable la resistencia de 10K entre el pin 2 y el positivo de la fuente, además en el segundo monoestable la resistencia de 2.7K. También ten en cuenta los valores de los capacitores y resistencias en general. El transistor de salida utilizado fué un TIP31C porque de momento no tengo 2N3904 pero funcionó. solo es buscar en google la imagen de los pines para su correcta disposición. 

Puedes buscar la forma correcta de hacer sonar tu buzzer dependiendo de las características electricas del mismo, busca la configuración darlington para que montes un 2N3904 seguido de un transistor de potencia como el TIP31 o de mediana como el BD139, Si tu buzzer no consume mucha corriente puedes hacerlo sonar sin problemas con un simple 2N3904 ó 2N2222

Adjunto el diagrama que monté en el protoboard:


----------



## skarstoker (Nov 28, 2012)

blanko001 dijo:


> Monté el circuito en el protoboard y es totalmente funcional, ten presente en el primer monoestable la resistencia de 10K entre el pin 2 y el positivo de la fuente, además en el segundo monoestable la resistencia de 2.7K. También ten en cuenta los valores de los capacitores y resistencias en general. El transistor de salida utilizado fué un TIP31C porque de momento no tengo 2N3904 pero funcionó. solo es buscar en google la imagen de los pines para su correcta disposición.
> 
> Puedes buscar la forma correcta de hacer sonar tu buzzer dependiendo de las características electricas del mismo, busca la configuración darlington para que montes un 2N3904 seguido de un transistor de potencia como el TIP31 o de mediana como el BD139, Si tu buzzer no consume mucha corriente puedes hacerlo sonar sin problemas con un simple 2N3904 ó 2N2222
> 
> Adjunto el diagrama que monté en el protoboard:


 
TE AMOOOOOO , lo pruebo y te comento como me fue, por el momento
gracias, gracias y muchas gracias

se me olvido preguntar si pudiste resetear bien sobre 5 segundos


----------



## skarstoker (Nov 28, 2012)

Bueno Blanko te cuento, aqui realize el esquema en proteus





pero no funciona el buzzer, sin embargo lo intercambio por un led y prende, me imagino que debe ser problema del programa...

y quisas el error de que no se resetea sobre 5 segundos, quisas es del programa


----------



## blanko001 (Nov 28, 2012)

sí, es el programa, de hecho estos programas tienen parámetros muy estrictos en sus componentes, todo ésto es un modelo ideal, en la realidad hay diversos factores que hacen o no funcionar un circuito determinado. Te comento que en el "cocodrilo" el capacitor que une los dos monoestables estalla por un supuesto voltaje de "reversa", pero en la practica no sucede (para éste circuito) , y estaría muy lejos de suceder. Pero confirmo que he hecho el respectivo montaje y funciona.


----------



## skarstoker (Nov 28, 2012)

blanko001 dijo:


> sí, es el programa, de hecho estos programas tienen parámetros muy estrictos en sus componentes, todo ésto es un modelo ideal, en la realidad hay diversos factores que hacen o no funcionar un circuito determinado. Te comento que en el "cocodrilo" el capacitor que une los dos monoestables estalla por un supuesto voltaje de "reversa", pero en la practica no sucede (para éste circuito) , y estaría muy lejos de suceder. Pero confirmo que he hecho el respectivo montaje y funciona.


 
Hola mira lo hice en el crocodile clips, para ver si pasaba lo mismo pero a cada rato, me quema el condensador que separa los dos NE555, es algo comico de ver, como explota...






Te dejo el archivo por adjunto


entonces me ariesgare a construirlo, muchas gracias por todo 

se me olvido preguntarte si funciona el boton reset casi llegando al limite del tiempo (8 seg o 9 seg), si resetea o hay que hacer el puente con la pata 4 en el primer NE555



Bueno realizo un recuento de lo que se necesita


*- Bateria de 9V (UNA BATERIA GORDA Y CUADRADA DURACELL)*




*- Dos Circuito integrado NE555*




*- Resistencias*



una de 10K
una de 2.7K
una de 220r

*- Trimmer* 



una de 32.5K
una de 45K

*- Condensadores*



dos de 100nF
una de 100uF
una de 47 uF
una de 220uF

*Un Transistor 2N3904*




*- un buzzer*




*- Un pulsador*




*- un interruptor*


----------



## SERGIOD (Nov 28, 2012)

skarstoker dijo:


> Señor moderador, si leo las respuestas, pero de verdad es casi leer chino, no por eso me doy por vencido, trato de buscar ejemplos, para entender que hace cada componente en el esquema, pero es algo complicado, sin conocimientos basicos... por otro lado, gracias a una de tus respuestas llege ala formula de como volver a relanzar un ne555
> 
> Saludos
> Skar Stoker



te dejo un enlace para que practiques:
http://pc23te.dte.uma.es/CI/Timer555.html


----------



## skarstoker (Nov 28, 2012)

SERGIOD dijo:


> te dejo un enlace para que practiques:
> http://pc23te.dte.uma.es/CI/Timer555.html


 
No tenia idea que bajando la resistencia se obtiene un 1 de menos segundos


----------



## blanko001 (Nov 28, 2012)

> No tenia idea que bajando la resistencia se obtiene un 1 de menos segundos


Sí por regla en los 555 si aumentas capacitancias y resistencias aumentas tiempos. En otras palabras, si aumentas capacitancias y resistencias, disminuye la frecuencia de oscilación, si disminuyes los valores aumentas la frecuencia.


----------



## blanko001 (Nov 29, 2012)

> se me olvido preguntarte si funciona el boton reset casi llegando al limite del tiempo (8 seg o 9 seg), si resetea o hay que hacer el puente con la pata 4 en el primer NE555



No comprendo muy bien la pregunta, pero si preguntas que en cualquier momento puedo oprimir el botón y toma la orden... las respuesta es sí. lo comprobé en el protoboard. Comenta como te fué cuando tengas listo el montaje.


----------



## skarstoker (Nov 29, 2012)

blanko001 dijo:


> No comprendo muy bien la pregunta, pero si preguntas que en cualquier momento puedo oprimir el botón y toma la orden... las respuesta es sí. lo comprobé en el protoboard. Comenta como te fué cuando tengas listo el montaje.


 
Hola blanko001, ayer fui a comprar todo lo que necesitaba, me salio alrededor de 10 dolares (aqui en mi pais estas cosas no salen tan economicas), cuando lo estaba armando me fije que me dieron dos condensador  de 100uF y era uno solamente, mientras que del que necesitaba dos (condensador 100 nf) me dieron uno, pero bueno donde tenia muchas ganas de probarlo, coloque ese a la mala no mas, y te cuento si funciona, pero por culpa de ese condensador suena menos de 1 segundo el buzzer, por otro lado el boton reset no me resetea sera la culpa del condensador faltante, ni idea...
se me olvidaba comentar, no se por que pienso que el vendedor se equivoco,el condensador de 47uF me dio uno de color verde, de tamaño gigante y en las inscripciones que lleva sale 160v0.47K y el condensador de 100nF, sale escrito 104K 100JS, nada mas que comentar, vuelvo a darte las gracias por todo...


----------



## blanko001 (Nov 29, 2012)

Puedes poner una foto del que dices que es gigante? es intrigante pero te aseguro que no es de 47uF, el de 100nF que dice 104K sí está bien. Los capacitores cerámicos de 100nF en ocasiones no son indispensables, puedes reemplazarlo por uno cerámico que tengas por ahí con inscripción de 0.22, 0.33, 0.47, incluso de 0.01 (uF) es decir con inscripciónes de 224, 334, 474, 103. Por otro lado el buzzer te suena menos de un segundo porque el capacitor es de 0.47uF, no de 47uf, es decir no alcanza ni a 1uF. Intenta buscar en algún aparato viejo en deshuso (cuidado con tv viejos y capacitores cargados), radios, etc... para que recicles algún capacitor que te sirva, de seguro encontraras alguno de 22uf, 33uf ó 47uf que te sirva para probar el circuito, solo sería ajustar el potenciómetro y tener el tiempo que deseas. 
El de 220uF si te lo vendieron? Si puedes pon una foto del montaje. Revisa las conexiones nuevamente del pin2 con la resistencia de 10K a positivo y el pin 2 al pulsador (debe ser normalmente abierto) con tierra o negativo.


----------



## skarstoker (Nov 29, 2012)

blanko001 dijo:


> Puedes poner una foto del que dices que es gigante? es intrigante pero te aseguro que no es de 47uF, el de 100nF que dice 104K sí está bien. Los capacitores cerámicos de 100nF en ocasiones no son indispensables, puedes reemplazarlo por uno cerámico que tengas por ahí con inscripción de 0.22, 0.33, 0.47, incluso de 0.01 (uF) es decir con inscripciónes de 224, 334, 474, 103. Por otro lado el buzzer te suena menos de un segundo porque el capacitor es de 0.47uF, no de 47uf, es decir no alcanza ni a 1uF. Intenta buscar en algún aparato viejo en deshuso (cuidado con tv viejos y capacitores cargados), radios, etc... para que recicles algún capacitor que te sirva, de seguro encontraras alguno de 22uf, 33uf ó 47uf que te sirva para probar el circuito, solo sería ajustar el potenciómetro y tener el tiempo que deseas.
> El de 220uF si te lo vendieron? Si puedes pon una foto del montaje. Revisa las conexiones nuevamente del pin2 con la resistencia de 10K a positivo y el pin 2 al pulsador (debe ser normalmente abierto) con tierra o negativo.


 
dame unos minutos para subir lo que hice













PD: Perdon por ser tan Makiber para mis cosas, pero no tengo ningun protoboard, asi que ocupe un acrilico y realice las conexiones mediante cables de red


----------



## blanko001 (Nov 29, 2012)

Definitivamente el capacitor verde es incorrecto, debes poner uno de 47uf electrolítico y teniendo en cuenta la polaridad. los trimmer o potenciómetros supongo que están pegados al pin del centro y al pin de uno de los lados. 



> Perdon por ser tan Makiber para mis cosas, pero no tengo ningun protoboard, asi que ocupe un acrilico y realice las conexiones mediante cables de red


En las tiendas de electronica venden tabletas de circuito impreso "universales" vienen desde tamaños muy pequeños, son económicas y prácticas para estos pequeños montajes, se asemejan a un prtotoboard.


----------



## skarstoker (Nov 29, 2012)

blanko001 dijo:


> Definitivamente el capacitor verde es incorrecto, debes poner uno de 47uf electrolítico y teniendo en cuenta la polaridad. los trimmer o potenciómetros supongo que están pegados al pin del centro y al pin de uno de los lados.
> 
> 
> En las tiendas de electronica venden tabletas de circuito impreso "universales" vienen desde tamaños muy pequeños, son económicas y prácticas para estos pequeños montajes, se asemejan a un prtotoboard.
> ...


 

Hola amigo, gracias por tu preocupacion, disponibilidad y toda tu ayuda...

Por otro lado fui de compras nuevamente y encontre de los circuitos que me hablabas... Aqui dejo una imagen de todo lo que compre... Espero que esta vez, todo funcione como deberia...
*imprimi tu circuito y los monte encima*













Saludos


----------



## blanko001 (Nov 29, 2012)

Exitos en éste proyecto. ten en cuenta la polaridad el buzzer, revisa bién las conexiones para que no hagan cortociruito o queden abiertas. El pulsador debe ser NA (normalmente abierto). Veo que compraste las bases de 8 pines para los integrados 555, primero ensamblas todo el circuito (incluyendo las bases) y de último asegura los 555 en éstas; comprobando que los pines estén correctamente colocados tanto en numeración como en fijación (que no queden patas dobladas ni por fuera). 



> Hola amigo, gracias por tu preocupacion, disponibilidad y toda tu ayuda...


No te preocupes, me doy cuenta del empeño que le pones al circuito, casi se hace obsesión  cuando uno se dá cuenta que está cansado y sigue intentando que funcione... así es como se aprende, así somos todos los que nos interesa aprender electrónica. Ya verás que no será el único circuito que intentas... cuando veas ruletas, dados... y miles de juegos que puedes hacer, sin contar con los amplificadores que son una pasión y con el tiempo te surgen ideas y las posibles soluciones con circuitos. Te picó el bicho de la curiosidad electrónica y ya no podrás parar te lo aseguro.


----------



## skarstoker (Nov 30, 2012)

blanko001 dijo:


> No comprendo muy bien la pregunta, pero si preguntas que en cualquier momento puedo oprimir el botón y toma la orden... las respuesta es sí. lo comprobé en el protoboard. Comenta como te fué cuando tengas listo el montaje.


 
Ya monte todo y funciona como debe, pero tiene un solo problema, que de manera virtual (mediante Proteus) se puede solucionar, pero en la vida real, lo intente, pero no me funciona, este es el esquema:





Te cuento el problema en mas detalle:

al presionar el boton reset, luego de ello pasan 10 segundos y suena el buzzer (NICE)

el problema radica cuando por ejemplo:

Presiono el boton reset
empieza a contar los segundos
1 seg
2 seg
3 seg
... y en el segundo 7 yo presiono nuevamente el boton de reset y no comienza la cuenta nuevamente, mas bien sigue contando desde donde quedo hasta llegar a su cometido, el segundo 10..

Leyendo encontre que para resetear en tiempo de ejecucion, o como decia alli, redisparar el NE555, habia que tomar la pata N4 desconectarla de cualquier sitio y conectarla al pulsador, Comento; lo realize y si funciona, ahora en cualquier segundo, si es presionado el boton reset el contador vuelve a contar desde cero.

El problema de esto, es que cada vez que se presiona el boton reset, el segundo NE555 es disparado y suena el buzzer por 3 segundos, como si el tiempo hubiese llegado a 10 segundos...

Intente remediarlo mediante un rele, como es mostrado en el esquema, pero en la vida real, no funciona... Algun consejo, detalle o algo, 
por otro lado pense que quisas con un PNP o un NPN se podria resolver, pero probe de distintas formas mediante software (Proteus) pero no hay caso, soy realista no tengo los suficientes conocimientos para crear una buena solucion



blanko001 dijo:


> No te preocupes, me doy cuenta del empeño que le pones al circuito, casi se hace obsesión cuando uno se dá cuenta que está cansado y sigue intentando que funcione... así es como se aprende, así somos todos los que nos interesa aprender electrónica. Ya verás que no será el único circuito que intentas... cuando veas ruletas, dados... y miles de juegos que puedes hacer, sin contar con los amplificadores que son una pasión y con el tiempo te surgen ideas y las posibles soluciones con circuitos. Te picó el bicho de la curiosidad electrónica y ya no podrás parar te lo aseguro.


 

Gracias por las palabras de aliento, pero haun falta mucho camino por recorrer, yo creo de primero, saber en realidad que realisan cada uno de los elementos en esta placa.

Aqui una fotito de mi logro







PD: Gracias blanko001, lo que me recomendaste esta excelente...


----------



## blanko001 (Nov 30, 2012)

Ahora si se complicó el asunto jejejejeje. porque al hacer puente entre el pin 4 (reset) y el pin 2 se obtiene un reconteo desde cero que es lo que tú necesitas... Pero! en el instante que se oprime el pulsador se llega al estado inicial del monoestable que és nivel bajo (en el pin 3) que llegará al pin 2 del siguiente monoestable y sonará el buzzer. En éste momento no se me ocurre una solución valida al problema, quizás el primer monoestable se pueda hacer con transistores sin 555. Por hoy debo ir a la Universidad pero si se me ocurre solución alguna por el camino la comento. 



> yo creo de primero, saber en realidad que realisan cada uno de los elementos en esta placa.


 Solo es cuestión de empezar por el principio y a pasos cortos pero seguros, yo inicié cuando tenía 12 años con el Mr. Electrónico que vendían en mi país de la editorial CEKIT, no sé si anda por ahí pero desde entonces empecé a "molestar" con estos bichitos de patas de alambre.

PD: Lo siento... debí contar los segundos con cronometro, en apariencia se cumplía el reset, pero solo estaba dando (disparo) no (reset), por ende se puentea el pin 2 y 4


----------



## skarstoker (Nov 30, 2012)

blanko001 dijo:


> Ahora si se complicó el asunto jejejejeje. porque al hacer puente entre el pin 4 (reset) y el pin 2 se obtiene un reconteo desde cero que es lo que tú necesitas... Pero! en el instante que se oprime el pulsador se llega al estado inicial del monoestable que és nivel bajo (en el pin 3) que llegará al pin 2 del siguiente monoestable y sonará el buzzer. En éste momento no se me ocurre una solución valida al problema, quizás el primer monoestable se pueda hacer con transistores sin 555. Por hoy debo ir a la Universidad pero si se me ocurre solución alguna por el camino la comento.


Lo mismo pense, fucionar los dos circuitos, el primero con el que inicie este hilo, luego pasado del rele montar este otro circuito... 



blanko001 dijo:


> Solo es cuestión de empezar por el principio y a pasos cortos pero seguros, yo inicié cuando tenía 12 años con el Mr. Electrónico que vendían en mi país de la editorial CEKIT, no sé si anda por ahí pero desde entonces empecé a "molestar" con estos bichitos de patas de alambre.


 
Gracias por tu consejo, lo tendre en cuenta



blanko001 dijo:


> PD: Lo siento... debí contar los segundos con cronometro, en apariencia se cumplía el reset, pero solo estaba dando (disparo) no (reset), por ende se puentea el pin 2 y 4


 
Si a eso me referia cuando te preguntaba por el boton reset, hilos anteriores


Saludos
Skar


----------



## blanko001 (Nov 30, 2012)

Ya tengo una solución que se me ocurre, es por medio de un transistor y una resistencia y ya.
Adjunto el diagrama hecho en cocodrilo (no lo emulo en cocodrilo por las cosas que puedan explotar, lo uso nada mas para dibujar )

Éste circuito lo ensayé en el protoboard, solo agregué una resistencia de 100 Ohm y un transistor PNP. Está ensayado y funciona perfectamente con 2N3906 y BC557 (cuidado: los pines emisor y colector entre las dos referencias están invertidos). Notese también que efectivamente el pin 4 del primer 555 debe ir conectado al pin 2 para que efectúe reset (una lección para no olvidar jeje). Cuando hagas esta correción verifica que no queden las conexiones del circuito anterior. 

Amigo, lo siento mucho si te hago ir a la tienda de electrónica por un transistor y una resistencia. Yo vivo a 1 hora en autobús de la tienda más cercana y creeme que he ido muchas veces sin querer por una referencia de transistor o una de integrado...


----------



## skarstoker (Dic 1, 2012)

Lo prometido es deuda, mi ultimo esquema y espero que sea el final





Porfavor, lo e probado en proteus y me a funcionado bien, una sola vez me marco un error, alomejor me falto algo...

PD: Se podra realisar este mismo resultado, me refiero al timer de 10 segundos y un buzzer, pero mediante la programacion de un PIC...?

Saludos





blanko001 dijo:


> Ya tengo una solución que se me ocurre, es por medio de un transistor y una resistencia y ya.
> Adjunto el diagrama hecho en cocodrilo (no lo emulo en cocodrilo por las cosas que puedan explotar, lo uso nada mas para dibujar )
> 
> Éste circuito lo ensayé en el protoboard, solo agregué una resistencia de 100 Ohm y un transistor PNP. Está ensayado y funciona perfectamente con 2N3906 y BC557 (cuidado: los pines emisor y colector entre las dos referencias están invertidos). Notese también que efectivamente el pin 4 del primer 555 debe ir conectado al pin 2 para que efectúe reset (una lección para no olvidar jeje). Cuando hagas esta correción verifica que no queden las conexiones del circuito anterior.


 
Menos mal que haun no e desarmado el circuito, casi me acrimino antes de tiempo, voy a realizar los cambios haber que tal resulta, dios quiera que funcione 




blanko001 dijo:


> Amigo, lo siento mucho si te hago ir a la tienda de electrónica por un transistor y una resistencia. Yo vivo a 1 hora en autobús de la tienda más cercana y creeme que he ido muchas veces sin querer por una referencia de transistor o una de integrado...


 
No me pidas disculpas, al contrario, gracias a ti esto esta saliendo a flote. 

Saludos


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 1, 2012)

Respecto al diagrama me quedan dudas no revisé la parte de los transistores pero supongo que es un monoestable transistorizado (tengo entendido que tambien deben ser reseteados para que cuenten desde cero), cómo es que el pin2 del 555 que va a la resistencia de 2.7K en ningún momento va conectada al "negativo" que és el pin de disparo el cual solo inicia con un pulso "negativo". 

Me gusta probar en la práctica real todos los circuitos que pueda, apenas tenga tiempo montaré el de los transistores en protoboard... me gustan los "componentes discretos" que simulan o son la raiz de los integrados actuales.



> PD: Se podra realisar este mismo resultado, me refiero al timer de 10 segundos y un buzzer, pero mediante la programacion de un PIC...?



Si se puede programar en un pic, pero te recomiendo empezar con la electrónica por los circuitos análogos.... componenetes pasivos, activos, integrados, compuetas y luego pic; puedes encontrar mucha información, tutoriales y circuitos; pero te saltarías parte importante de la electrónica.  De todas formas nada te lo impide jejeje


----------



## skarstoker (Dic 1, 2012)

blanko001 dijo:


> Respecto al diagrama me quedan dudas no revisé la parte de los transistores pero supongo que es un monoestable transistorizado (tengo entendido que tambien deben ser reseteados para que cuenten desde cero), cómo es que el pin2 del 555 que va a la resistencia de 2.7K en ningún momento va conectada al "negativo" que és el pin de disparo el cual solo inicia con un pulso "negativo".


 
Creo que esto funciona asi, se manda a disparar mediante el reset, por eso el pin 2 no va a tierra, si hiciera eso quedaria sonando infinitamente (es como presionar y mantener el pulsador), o por lo menos cuando lo probe asi funcionaba en el proteus.



blanko001 dijo:


> Me gusta probar en la práctica real todos los circuitos que pueda, apenas tenga tiempo montaré el de los transistores en protoboard... me gustan los "componentes discretos" que simulan o son la raiz de los integrados actuales.


 
Ahora intentare montarlo a ver que tal, espero que funcione 



blanko001 dijo:


> Si se puede programar en un pic, pero te recomiendo empezar con la electrónica por los circuitos análogos.... componenetes pasivos, activos, integrados, compuetas y luego pic; puedes encontrar mucha información, tutoriales y circuitos; pero te saltarías parte importante de la electrónica. De todas formas nada te lo impide jejeje


 
Preguntaba, debido a que el otro dia, abri un celular para niños, y me encontre con la sorpresa, de que tenia un solo circulo negro, que me imagino que es un PIC, que lo alimentaba dos pilas de reloj, y llegaba a un parlantito, de verdad que me asombre por su simplicidad


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 1, 2012)

> Preguntaba, debido a que el otro dia, abri un celular para niños, y me encontre con la sorpresa, de que tenia un solo circulo negro, que me imagino que es un PIC, que lo alimentaba dos pilas de reloj, y llegaba a un parlantito, de verdad que me asombre por su simplicidad



Creo que te refieres a este circuito:




La verdad son circuitos integrados especificos hechos por las compañias de juguetes para una función establecida, el chip se encuentra bajo la "pastilla negra" debido a que no los ensamblan dentro de un encapsulado como solemos conocer los CI.

Un chip es de un tamaño tan reducido que nos costaría trabajo manipularlo:






Por ende se encapsulan dentro de una cubierta plástica donde también se montan los pines:


----------

